# Shopify Apps



## hreno2 (Sep 5, 2008)

We are building a website using Shopify. Mostly selling DTG tees, screen printed designs and embroidery. There are so many apps to choose from for shopify. Which apps should we consider. Thanks


----------



## aldorabancroft (Nov 18, 2014)

Many entrepreneurs use shopify apps to sell products online according to their requirements. You can try shopify apps: Yotpo, Boost sales, Social Media Stream, Mailbot etc.


----------



## islk (Mar 28, 2011)

Hreno2,

It will depend on what you wish to sell. Since you said you are doing DTG, I can suggest the following which is just how I rate each of these DTG companies based on who we've used:

1. T-Shirts : PrintFul - The company's pretty fast at getting your shipment out, and the ability to white label the packaging is a plus. You can also add up to 2 inserts with each orders, and the applications works pretty good with Shopify. I have personally compared Shopify's finished tees to tees bought in a couple of stores and I think their print jobs have been excellent. Customers have also yet to be disappointed.

2. Shoes : PillowProfits - We just started using this company based in Asia. The design process was relatively easy; however, when we first finished designing about 25 sneakers, we found out that the shipping would take nearly 2 months. We did not realize PillowProfits had a second design process that reduced that delivery time to under 3 weeks. And since you can't just move designs between the two different design processes, we had to redo all of the designs under the express shipping system. Anyway, a few of the shoes came in and everyone (potential customers) we queried liked them, so we'll continue using this company for shoes. If you use them, you just have to ensure that your customers understand that these are coming from overseas so there will be a longer wait time.

3. Cap : PrintFul for now - They do embroidery, but their options are limited. We are looking for another company who either does Print on Demand or we will just design caps and hold them in inventory

4. Towels and Stuff : Gooten - The process for creating your designs is awful and not nicely integrated with Shopify. With that said, once you have figured it out, their selection of towels and things like that is impressive. 

5. Underwear : RageOn - The only Shopify compatible company who does all-over printing on underwear. The quality is also pretty good, especially since these are cut & sew products, meaning they print your design on a fabric and then they sew the garment together.

6. Leggings : PrintFul - Also cut & sew. They offer different kinds of leggings; however, some styles come in very small sizes so check the reviews first. I think, based on our own samples, the regular tights are the best ones to sell.

I hope some of this helps you with your new brand.

Tomas


----------

